
Richard Clarke is sounding the alarm about another kind of 9/11 - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90378700/richard-clarke-is-sounding-the-alarm-about-another-kind-of-9-11
======
onyva
Is there anyway that people’s, paundits, and expert opinion reported in USA
media will not be mandated by the release of their latest book? It seems like
there’s no real news reporting anywhere, just marketing of books. Also, you
might wonder why Americans are so clueless about history, climate or the world
outside, assuming they’ve read all these books...

